# List of shops with horns to listen to



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in Orange County today. The fam is at Disneyworld, and I hate that place. So I was going to go listen to some horns. 

Are there any places to hear them besides Speaker Works?

Thought it might be worthwhile to make a list.
Also, feel free to add stores in your city or state, might be a nice resource for people on this board.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

see if eric stevens is around, im sure he knows a few.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

If you're going to be around for a few days, you should try and check out Jammin' Jersey. They have a MASSIVE collection of PA/HE gear, including cabs, raw drivers, etc. I have purchased several pair of 2118 and 2206 from them over the years. Not sure they have much in the way of car audio horns, but might be a cool place to stop by and kill some time. Never know what you might find in there for one of your off-the-wall projects.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Most shops don't stock or demo them so it will be tough to just pop in and listen as they would need to have customers bring a car by.

Eric


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

eric, I am trying to change that here in orlando, we've had a lot of requests lately for pro sound drivers, and I am slowy trying to get my horns in so people can hear them.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

We're in Orlando later this week, keep us posted if you get the horns in, I'd love to stop by for a demo...


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Have a safe trip SQram, i wish i was that close to hearing my horns, part time student, part time fabricator, and stay at home dad to two kids. unfortunately my audio system gets very little attention. but i should be starting on the system soon, still working on getting all the materials together.how-ever, Octave is in orlando, and if you let russ know your in town, he might be able to get some really nice sounding cars for you to listen to.


----------

